# walmart plants (green ones)



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

y are they dieing after a mounth or 2?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

maybe not enough light ? no co2 ? not enough fertilizer ? poor "soil" choice ? It could be many reasons.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. We need to know............
1. What type of plant they are
2. Tank size
3. Substrate
4. Lighting
5. Filtration
6. Ph,KH,GH
7. Tank inhabitants
8. How they were planted
9. Fertilizer (if any)
10 Co2 (if any)


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

30 gal
regular sand
lighting that came with the tank i dont knkow how to tell what it is..
a power filter that turns 160gph
ph-8 kh & gh dont know how to tell
4 neons 3 corys
lightly anchored in the sand
no fertilizer or co2


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

everytime I get those they either dont sprout or they grow a little and die


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Still need to know at least plant type (a pic would help) but I'm guessing its your lighting. Maybe nutrients but I would guess lighting first.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Apogenton bulbs


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Apogenton bulbs


How can you be sure? My Walmart sells lots of green plants (Well they were green before the algae covered them).


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

true... was just thinking of the bulbs whoops


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

walmart usually sells terrarium plants as underwater plants (sometimes under the wrong name too), this is usually why they die after about a month. 

that's what happened to me anyway


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pothos is a common terrestrial plant that is used in aquatics. It lives for a cpl of months but not indeffinitely. I use it in fry tanks for shade.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

aponogetons are extremely easy to grow.
i've had some for a while and they continue to flourish without any special substrate or co2.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aponogetons have their own food source (the bulb). ANd they are a species that can extract CO2 at very low levels. There are a few other out there also.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have Apogenton bulbs and i asked because the leaves are starting to decompose....what might casue this? sry about not being more specific


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How did you plant them? Did you bury the bulb halfway or all the way? Is it on top of the substrate? (Good guess Lexus)


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

- i have a subquestion - could it be going dormant?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

I have the same things from WalMart. First thing I do when they start to brown is pull them up and let them float for a few days Whenever they float they flourish. Then WHen you go to plant them keep them away from any strong water currentI plant mine on the side of ym tank opposite of my filter and they have been great ever since.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i just bouight some of these bulbs at walmart, except i got some lily bubls. they were 2$ for 4 bulbs so i just bought them along with some other things. but mine are floating and wont sink to the bottom, and why not put them near the current ?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I heard when they float that they are no good.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

they will eventually sink but to speed up the process give them a little squeeze. They probably have an air pocket in them. You can put them in the current but it i think what they meant was it is hard to keep them from blowing away if you do not put them into the substrate. Also i had mine in the current and they grew twisted and low instead of straight and tall like they should. The lillys should be fine in the current if you bury the bulb half way or let it sprout somewhere else then bury it where you want it when it has roots. the lillys are awesome they grow quick and get big. Mine are a nice purpleish burgundy color.


----------

